# Sky box no contract but cannot get ch4



## jumper1 (31 Jul 2013)

Hi , purchased a Sky +HD and a SKY + box from Sky in 2011 , cost became expensive and cancelled contract in 2013 for SKY + box in May 2013 but still have contract with SKY +HD box.

Trying to view free channels without sky card on Sky + box , can get BBc1, 2 and 3 and Film 4 . However not getting CH4 , only showing message to insert Sky card . Tried setting up CH4 with 

CHANNEL 4	10.714	H	22000	5/6

Scans fine and Channel 4 found but not showing up on Other Channels but is still showing on main list of channels , showing guide but no tv signal only asking me to insert SKY Card. Any ideas why i am not getting C4 for free.

Regards, Jumper1


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Aug 2013)

Hope that works. I also have out-of-contract Sky box and didn't realise you could get C4.


----------



## Sandals (1 Aug 2013)

We have just cut off Sky after 11 years and have a very tiny range of free channels at the moment with the card left in. We do get channel 4.

We'v all tvs using sky box on a bedroom tv and magic eyes around the house with booster box in the attic. Any advice on what best to do. None of our flatscreens are saorview (we think).

*****actually we dont have channel four.


----------



## Bill Struth (1 Aug 2013)

Sandals said:


> We have just cut off Sky after 11 years and have a very tiny range of free channels at the moment with the card left in. We do get channel 4.
> 
> We'v all tvs using sky box on a bedroom tv and magic eyes around the house with booster box in the attic. Any advice on what best to do. None of our flatscreens are saorview (we think).


 Take your viewing card out and re-start your box. You'll get the full range of free channels then. Then mark the free channels as favourites to make it easier to scroll through them.


----------



## jumper1 (1 Aug 2013)

Hi Sahd ,stored 5th service and still no luck, in fact stored each one , i.e selected 1st service and stored, checked Other Channels, no luck,stored 2nd service , checked Other Channels, no luck ,   all the way up to the 6th service and no luck. CH4 does not appear in the Other Channel List  whatever CH4 service i pick. 

CH4 does appear on the TV listing when i press the TV Guide button on the SKY Remote but it is still looking for a SKY Card. 

Any more suggestions appreciated

Regards, Jumper 1


----------



## gipimann (1 Aug 2013)

How many "other channels" have you saved?   Is it just the case that the screen is full (it holds about 18 channels or so if I recall), and the list continues on a second screen (accessed by pressing the Channel down button on your remote)?


----------



## jumper1 (2 Aug 2013)

Hi Sahd, yes have the same problem with any channel i try to add , able to find ok, but does not store in 'Other Channels' .


----------



## jumper1 (6 Aug 2013)

Hi Sahid, 

went into the Other Channel option to check it again , no channels are displayed only the following message .

'FOR YOUR INFORMATION - Please Insert your Sky Viewing Card' . I Dont have a valid Sky card anymore but i should not need it as i am out of contract and i should be able to add channels .

Regards, Jumper1


----------



## ashambles (6 Aug 2013)

It's a while since I used a Sky box but storing new channels was a bit clunky. Make sure you're placing the ticks and pressing "SELECT" afterwards. 

From the boards post mentioned


> Use the "YELLOW" button to place a tick beside each channel you find and wish to store and when you've finished ticking press "SELECT". These channels will now be stored in your "OTHER CHANNELS" menu. (Press "SERVICES" then highlight the "OTHER CHANNELS" option and press "SELECT").


----------



## jumper1 (6 Aug 2013)

Hi Ahambles, did all what you mentioned but had not luck. 

Eventually sorted the Issue with not being able to view Channel 4 or the other free view channels . Seems that i did not have the latest version of Software for the SKY HD Box , Was unable to use room until recently Sky box was turned off at the power so latest version not upgraded. Once i was able to get the latest Software upgrade I could see channel 4 on normal list . Still cannot view any Channels in Other Channels Menu Option as it is still looking for valid sky Card, but i am with the Channels i have .

Thanks for all your help.

Regards , Jumper1


----------



## michaelm (16 Sep 2013)

Sandals said:


> We'v all tvs using sky box on a bedroom tv and magic eyes around the house with booster box in the attic. Any advice on what best to do. None of our flatscreens are saorview (we think). *****actually we dont have channel four.


I use  Saorview/FTA Satellite combi box.  Might do a job for you, on your main TV anyhow.


----------



## dub_nerd (16 Sep 2013)

I'm out of contract with Sky on a non-HD box, with what is presumably a "valid Sky card" even though not subscribed. I was pleased to find I have no problem adding Other Channels, including C4, C4+1, E4, More 4, etc. (Didn't realise you could add C4 until I saw this thread, which is great because I'm a fan of C4 7pm News).


----------



## Sandals (16 Sep 2013)

We got our system sorted the following saturday. By removing Sky card and powering off for awhile and then turning back on, all channels there, save them in "favorites" and then perfect system. As for saorview, an indoor aerial €30, cabling €5 and a Konig electronic HD DVB-T Receiver for €50 (for each TV) was needed, its a small scart plug in thing (size of small phone) and has EPG, teletext and fits behind the TVs on the wall. The receiver also come with their own magic eye so very discreet. http://www.konigelectronic.com/de_de/56005231 

Cant believe we paid for SKY for over 10+ years. Completely free now.


----------



## wmpdd3 (16 Sep 2013)

I'm in the same boat, I got my box last sept and I have tried powering off and restarting, with and with out the card but I only get the channels the OP has. 

How do you update the software? Maybe I need to do this.


----------



## meath01 (16 Sep 2013)

to update the software,

 remove the power from the box, unplug it from the wall, 

press and hold the backup button, 

while still holding the backup button put the power back on, 

continue to hold the backup button until a black screen with text on it appears, 

the screen will remain like that for up to ten minutes, 

do not turn off the power, it will reset itself when done.

hope that helps.


----------



## jumper1 (22 Nov 2013)

Hi , Sorry about delay in getting back ,  yes this worked a treat , thanks for your help , much appreciated.

Jumper1


----------

